# This helps us with our Pitbull's interdigital cysts.



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

If you Pitbull suffers from interdigital cyst like our did use Epsom salt and baby powder (corn starch). Soak their paws for a minute or two then dry it. Apply baby powder in between their toes and underneath their paw. The baby powder will absorb any moisture. Moisture between their toes is our enemy. Within days you will see major improvement. Do the epsom salt in the mornings and powder their feet during the day.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

What type of 'interdigital cysts' do your dogs have? There a couple of types. Most common in young dogs are either histiocytoma's or papilloma's (like warts) Histio's are caused by an increase in the dogs immune system, while papilloma's are caused by a virus. My guess, if you are seeing it in more than one dog, is that it's a papilloma. They go away on their own, but are highly contagious, especially to young dogs.
However, interdigital cysts can also be cancerous (histiosarcoma). Epsom salt won't fix that.


----------

